# VIA Sat 1



## s57061b (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok Guys does anybody have any news on when Ill be able to order Viasat 1 service from WildBlue. Ive been paying hughes 79.99 a month for almost 10 yrs and im so ready to kick that 1.5 mbps to the curv.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

You could try, we got certified this summer. We were told the equipment would be rolling out in October or November, I'm not sure if it did or not.

Well maybe soon.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/09/viasat-1-sends-its-first-words-through-the-stratosphere-to-cooin/


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

It's time.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

And boy is it fast I tested one today and it ran 17mb down and around 3mb uploads several times when tested.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Impressive speeds for satellite. How consistent was its latency?

Kevin


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Average 650ms, I loaded youtube videos without buffer, pages loaded really fast comparable to my cable feed at home. I was very impressed, this is a game changer.


----------

